# How do i use hop vines for basketry?



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

We have 6 hop plants and I read the vines can be weaved into baskets and the leaves were used... for something.. I cant remember.. anyway...
Are there any members who have experience using the hop vines? how do i prepare them? what do i do? where can i find a site with detailed information on this? i did a search and found nothing other then "vines are used for basket making"... That does not help...
Any other ideas/suggestions on what to use the leaves and vines of hops for? the flowers wil be used for homemade brew, tea, and sleep pillows.
Thank you for any great advice you have.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I have hops, too, but have not thought of using the vines. They are very sticky and coarse, so it is very easy to get little nicks and brushburns from them. If you try to weave them, you will likely need to wear sturdy work gloves. You would want to cut them off in the fall once the leaves drop, I think, since here they shred apart as winter progresses. Sue


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it seems they would need to be worked while green.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you. Do you either of you know if there is a book on the subject?


----------



## Peterpiper (19 d ago)

lunagardens said:


> Thank you. Do you either of you know if there is a book on the subject?


----------



## Peterpiper (19 d ago)

Peterpiper said:


> View attachment 117183


This is a basket I made out of hops vines. just soak the dried stems in hot water and use the same technique as if with willow


----------

